# Nj locals



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Does anyone have any info on NJ locals. Is there a lot of work out there for lineman apprentices? Talking 351, 269, 456. In the process of getting in, have my interview next month just curious about the work load. If I get in I would love OT as much as possible.


----------



## battery guy (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't bother books are full!! Not to mention 269 doesn't have a lineman classification. I think it's 827


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

battery guy said:


> Don't bother books are full!! Not to mention 269 doesn't have a lineman classification. I think it's 827


827 is Telephone [Verizon, et al ?]

Linemen work will pick up in late August to Sept.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

After the response I read that's Comcast Verizon etc. hopefully it picks up I'm waiting on a call from (351) the neat program. Scored 6/9 on my aptitude test, 2nd highest in my class and I feel I interviewed well. Have experience at heights and in construction. Basically it's a waiting game. They said there's a 115 guy waiting list in the neat program but "I'm not on the bottom" although they won't disclose my exact ranking. I hope it's sooner than later.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Hang in there....I know it's tough putting your life on hold while you wait.

If you have been reading the papers lately, there is talk of billions of dollars in infrastructure work that will last appx. 10 years - just in electrical transmission/distribution and generation. 
This is not including Sandy repair work which is still ongoing.
[This work has nothing to do typical construction type operations...office buildings, retail, homes, etc....it is strictly POCO work]

The infrastructure is part of the Northeast Reliability Project, Northcentral, Northwest, etc.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

I sure hope so! I'm still working my construction job... I have been very honest about the whole process to my current supervisor and he has been nothing but encouraging throughout the whole process. I've only been on the waiting list a little over a month so it's expected I just try not to think about it! 

Hopefully one day ill see you out there!


----------

